
Snapshot of the new workplace: Karen Owen's PowerPoint - jseliger
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2010/10/09/snapshot-of-women-at-work-karen-owens-powerpoint/
======
jamesbritt
"That Owen used this male tool to talk about what men are really like in bed
turns our workplace preconceptions on their head."

Um, no. Not really.

It's sort of clever (albeit clumsy), but nothing new, nothing revolutionary,
nothing is on its head.

For that, see this: <http://www.davidbyrne.com/art/eeei/>

